# AIA G702/ 703 Forms



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Not sure if any of you guys have progress contract billing for your lines of work?

We do a ton of it with construction and are required to use 702/703 each month for our draws. If any of you have had to do them, you know how long and drawn out of a process it can be.

I found a new program that has a very good free trial that you allow to run in excel. You will only have to input the job information on the first billing with your values. From there, you are able to click "new update" at the beginning of each month. At that point, it will push all the columns over and figure all totals with the new month's values.

Program is called "Paymee" https://www.paymentapplication.com/

I have ran the free version for a while, but finally had to purchase it as some of our jobs lately have drawn out the amount of change orders past what the free version will do.

Just figured I would extend the knowledge as someone else did for me on the ExakTime app (which has proven itself greatly efficient on the payroll end of things)


----------

